# 27.5 vs 29er for 6ft 4" Rider ( 255lbs)



## AndyMc2006 (Mar 12, 2014)

in about 6 weeks I will be pulling the trigger on my first DS. I was convinced I wanted a Santa Cruz Tall Boy XL Aluminum because that is about the best I can get for my $2500 budget (LBS, on sale). However, so many of the newer bikes are 27.5 I am wondering if maybe I should go that route instead. Your thoughts and insights are appreciated


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

"So many of the new bikes"...

I don't see very many 27.5" XC bikes these days. 29" still rule the roost for that purpose.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

don't second guess yourself. your instincts were right, 29" or nothin.


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

6'6", 240lb here. Personally I prefer 27.5 and don't really care for the feel of 29ers. My riding style is more trail/berms & jumps/light freeride, so if you're mostly focused on XC you may like 29" wheels. I'd recommend trying both before you buy if possible though.


----------



## Kajjal (Dec 14, 2013)

GorillaTactics said:


> 6'6", 240lb here. Personally I prefer 27.5 and don't really care for the feel of 29ers. My riding style is more trail/berms & jumps/light freeride, so if you're mostly focused on XC you may like 29" wheels. I'd recommend trying both before you buy if possible though.


This is the best way to look at it. I am 6ft7 and prefer xc riding so have a 29" xc hardtail. If i needed tighter control and more trail feedback i would go for a smaller wheel size.


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

All my bikes are 29ers and most are full suspension. I am interested in the new Spec Fuse 27.5+ though, as 3" tires may make sandy trails much more enjoyable.....may take it a step further though and get a Salsa Bucksaw fatbike. So many options these days, it's a great time to be a biker.


----------



## IceBuerg (Apr 7, 2015)

6'3", 290 pounds, and I ride a 2015 Specialized Crave Pro, which is an aluminum, 29er, hardtail XC bike. It seems to be Spec's price point competition for the Santa Cruz you're looking at (the Crave Pro is $2k, and the low-end Stumpy is right around there, as well). For the 12-15 mile rides I do with about 1000-1500 feet of climbing, it's perfect and I don't regret it at all. The climbing is SO much easier than on my old 26" bike. I've never ridden a 27.5+, but I don't think you'll be sorry if you go with a 29er.

Edit: never mind the price-point thing I mentioned...I brain farted and thought the tallboy was a hardtail lol


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Test ride if you can. You're still in XL for size so bike shops might be able to sort you out (far easier than getting on an XXL). I personally see 650b as '29ers for little people' but that's my own preconception. 
So many newer bikes are 650b because the brands are dropping their 26" wheels.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Ride both and choose which you like best. I really don't understand why 650b is on fire right now. They were touted as best of both worlds but from some reviews I've seen...some people think they are more like the worst of both worlds and don't do anything particularly well. Not as quick and nimble as a 26" and don't roll over stuff or climb like a 29er. So I really don't see what the 650b's purpose is...but that's not what this thread is about though. 

At 6'4" you'll likely find the 29er will suit you best but Gorilla shows that there are exceptions to that "rule".


----------



## Kevin513 (Mar 30, 2015)

In my n+1 world, a fun slack full suspension 650b is on my list. With that said, in my 'I don't make enough money for n+1' I ride 2 29ers (1 hardtail and 1 29er) and an old 26" rigid. My problem is a 650b doesn't fit my needs as much as a 29er does being a 6-3 245lb goofy rider. Again though, in the future, I could easily see where a slack full suspension 650b bike would be fun to own for a places with big technical climbs and burly and fast downhills. 

As everyone has said, demo a few and make the decision for yourself. After demoing what seemed like everything, a 29er meet my needs the most but obviously there are some things that smaller wheels excel at.


----------

